# Seafoam How To / Results (without the hype)



## timfanelli01 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry to start a new thread on it - but wanted to post my how-to and results without continuing the discussion on how/why you should or shouldn't use it.
[EDIT 5/10/08 3:35p: Added pics!]
My car: 2004 GTI 24V VR6 with 55,000 miles
My spring: Spent doing simple basic maintenance since I'm buying out my driver's option in 5 months!
Seafoam was the latest in a kick of very simple maintenance tasks including spark plugs, a K&N filter, an oil change, and a coolant flush. I decided to use seafoam after reading several threads in the vortex about whether it actually does anything or not, and coming to the conclusion that if it does nothing at all, it's only $7.00 and not a big deal.
*The parts:*
1) 2 16 oz cans of Sea Foam Motor Treatment
2) A length of appropriately sized vinyl tubing ($0.65)
3) 1 empty cottage cheese container (free)
4) 1 beer (negligable







)
*The process:*
1) Choose a vaccuum hose that suits you. I went with the FPR hose, since it is (IMHO) the simpest to access and remove. The FPR is right at the front of the car on the right side of the engine block under the cover. There's a rubbery T-fitting connected to it - the hose pop's right out of the top of the T-fitting.








Here you can see the T-Fitting that connects to the FPR... 








2) Bring your car up to temp
3) Disconnect the vaccuum hose and connect your vinyl tube to it. For the vaccuum hose going to the FPR, I used a 0.17" ID tube and it fit perfectly. I used a 6 foot length so I could sit in the car and press the accelerator as I sucked up the Sea Foam.
Here you can see the vaccuum hose pulled out of the top of the T-Fitting:








And inserted into the 0.17" vinyl tube:








4) Pour 1/3 can of Sea Foam into an empty plastic container and get comfy.
5) Slowly suck up the sea foam through the vinyl hose while accelerating gently (I kept my car at about 1200 RPMs to prevent stalling out... didn't seem to be a real concern, but better safe than sorry)
6) Shut off the car, drink your beer for 10 minutes or so.
6a) Whlie drinking your beer pour 1/3 [EDIT: OF THE SEA FOAM, NOT YOUR BEER] into the crank case, and the rest into the gas tank.
7) Reconnect the vaccuum hose from whence it came
8) Start 'er up and go for a drive!
My car coughed a little when I started her back up, and poured out thick white smoke for the first mile or so while accelerating. By mile 10, the smoke completely cleared.
*Advertised Results*
Supposedly Sea Foam, when (1) used through a vaccuum tube, (2) added to the crank case, and (3) poured into the gas tank will eliminate carbon buildup, clean your fuel injector, removes moisture from fuel and oil, and cleans the valves and pistons.
*My Perceived Results:*
A couple miles into my drive, I immediately was aware of increased throttle response and acceleration. A moderate improvement - no particular "wow" factor here, but its noticeable. Additionally, she idles a little smoother (can no longer feel the vibration in my steering wheel).
All in all, I'm happy... for the money (less than $16) and time (about 15 minutes) spent - it's worth the warm fuzzy feeling I get with the assumption that my engine has less gunk in it. It's a quick easy task that'll be part of my regular maintenance routine from now on.
*Final points*
You may ask yourself why I bought 2 cans (see parts list above) -- I dumped the other can into gas tank last time I filled up. 
Also - if you're going to do this - time it to coincide roughly with your next oil change. Most advice in the Vortex says if you add this stuff to your crank case, you shouldn't leave it there more than a few hundred miles since it thins your oil.
The seafoam treatment, in conjunction with my (now pending) oil change, new air filter and new spark plugs has my car running great... next up: coolant temp sender, and maybe the fuel filter... 

_Modified by timfanelli01 at 4:37 PM 5-9-2008_ 

_Modified by timfanelli01 at 3:33 PM 5-10-2008_

_Modified by timfanelli01 at 3:36 PM 5-10-2008_


_Modified by timfanelli01 at 3:38 PM 5-10-2008_


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i will be doing this @ mile marker 90k


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DuB_MaNG)*

I object to the last part of "Parts" #4








Nice writeup - I want to do this soon myself (probably on the wife's 12v too







)


_Modified by Veedub_junky at 5:40 PM 5-9-2008_


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*

No props to me?? I taght you how to do this. lolzorz


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice write up. Would of been perfect with some pics!! Since Im the visual type, more so then just following instructions.








I might go ahead and do it, since Im at 68k miles.


----------



## timfanelli01 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Seafoam How To / Results (timfanelli01)*

I took a few pics while I was doing it... just need to find the cable for my camera







-- will post edit the post with them later today


----------



## timfanelli01 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Seafoam How To / Results (timfanelli01)*

Got my first third-party feedback on my car today... I did the seafoam treatment last night while my GF was at work, and hadn't told her about it. She took my car after work last night for a bit, and when she got home immediately said that my car was driving really well today, and accelerating very fast, and wanted to know if I'd done anything to it







.
So there you go.
Guess I have to go sea foam her truck now.


----------



## FlyersGLI7 (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: Seafoam How To / Results (timfanelli01)*

So I attempted to seafoam my car exactly as stated above, but ran into a few issues. 
Car was at temp, and i pulled the vacuum line and attached some tubing. Poored 1/3 can of seafoam into a cup, and with a friend keeping the engine between 1000-1500rpms, I began sucking up the seafoam.
The vacuum seemed weak, but it did begin to suck it in slowly. Then after a few min or so, and with a few ounces still left, it refused to take anymore in. We pulled the tubing, and there was NO vacuum at all!!?!? I figured i had gotten enough, so i just shut the car off and let it sit.
10 mins or so later, i fire the car up. NOT EVEN A HICCUP, AND NO SMOKE AT ALL?!?! It fired normal, like i hadn't done anything! WTF?
WHat should i be concerned with, if anything, as far as my lack of vacuum? Also, FYI, my car has 85k miles, so i was really expecting a smoke show!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Seafoam How To / Results (FlyersGLI7)*

what line did you use?


----------



## FlyersGLI7 (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: Seafoam How To / Results (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_what line did you use?

FPR as seen above.


----------



## geetarhero (Oct 1, 2006)

on my MKII it did WONDERS.
but people get addicted to this stuff. after the initial dosage my MKII didnt see any improvement at 10,000km intervals.
in my experience the smoother idle noticed through the steering wheel will be gone in about a week. 
It is good stuff to use every 30,000kms any less and I didnt really see improvements.
PS: white smoke means the engine was already basically clean. when you get dark smoke thats when you know youve really done something great


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (geetarhero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geetarhero* »_on my MKII it did WONDERS.
but people get addicted to this stuff. after the initial dosage my MKII didnt see any improvement at 10,000km intervals.
in my experience the smoother idle noticed through the steering wheel will be gone in about a week. 
It is good stuff to use every 30,000kms any less and I didnt really see improvements.
PS: white smoke means the engine was already basically clean. when you get dark smoke thats when you know youve really done something great

Does your MKII have a 24v?
You can't really compare it when you are talking about what the interval should be. The 24v is obviously newer and has a lot more emission regulations that it has to abide by. If it wasn't for the emission regulations, we wouldn't have things like the crank case vent...


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

My '66 Chevy 396 (402) has a PCV valve and nothing on that truck would be referred to as able to produce low emissions.
Is low emission the only purpose of a PCV valve? I thought it prevents blowby by releasing the pressure in the crank case...?
-Emron


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Emron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_My '66 Chevy 396 (402) has a PCV valve and nothing on that truck would be referred to as able to produce low emissions.
Is low emission the only purpose of a PCV valve? I thought it prevents blowby by releasing the pressure in the crank case...?
-Emron

That makes sense... but there is an emission from that, which is oil. I'm sure that is why they require that it goes into the intake. That is the quickest, most simple, and cheapest option to dispose of the oil that makes its way through the PCV valve.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (Emron)*

A PCV valve reduces emissions by not letting blowby gasses into the atmosphere by routing it through the intake to burn it instead. It also evacuates fumes that accumulate in the crankcase reducing oil contamination which in turn increases bearing and cylinder ring life. Most people that rebuild old cars retrofit PCVs because it reduces contamination.

_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_My '66 Chevy 396 (402) has a PCV valve and nothing on that truck would be referred to as able to produce low emissions.
Is low emission the only purpose of a PCV valve? I thought it prevents blowby by releasing the pressure in the crank case...?
-Emron


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (apstguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apstguy* »_A PCV valve reduces emissions by not letting blowby gasses into the atmosphere by routing it through the intake to burn it instead. It also evacuates fumes that accumulate in the crankcase reducing oil contamination which in turn increases bearing and cylinder ring life. Most people that rebuild old cars retrofit PCVs because it reduces contamination.


That was well written.
-Emron


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

BRB...
UPLOADIN MY VIDEO OF SMOKING MY STREET UP AFTER THIS!!


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuB_MaNG* »_BRB...
UPLOADIN MY VIDEO OF SMOKING MY STREET UP AFTER THIS!!

I was jost going to request this....We did it to my roommates 16v rocco' it was hilarious...


----------



## VDubFan32 (Sep 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Great write-up! I'm going to do this after I get back. I'm about 500mi from my 60k.


----------



## FlyersGLI7 (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubFan32)*

hmmm, not gettin' a lot of help here fellas?







Is it possible for the vacuum line to get clogged? I'm still trying to figure out why I lost vacuum, and it wouldn't pull in anymore seafoam?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FlyersGLI7)*

im going to do this i think in the next week. I'm almost due for my oil change and since i'm about to do it soon i might as well try for fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

here ya go!
btw i followed the exact DIY above in usin the fpr line
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7n3HAUy3eY


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuB_MaNG* »_here ya go!
btw i followed the exact DIY above in usin the fpr line
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7n3HAUy3eY

Nice







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geetarhero (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_
Does your MKII have a 24v?
You can't really compare it when you are talking about what the interval should be. The 24v is obviously newer and has a lot more emission regulations that it has to abide by. If it wasn't for the emission regulations, we wouldn't have things like the crank case vent...

the 30,000 is what I was basing my experiences with my 24v on.
Im not claiming to have done extensive testing and everyone to follow, but ive seafoamed different cars probably close to 20 times and am just posting what I have seen


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (geetarhero)*

no to thread jack but, i have searched, and theres plenty of info on how-to and DIY seafoam, but my question is what is the safest most most effective way to use the product (seafoam)for the intake and vac lines. i understand that by pouring 1/3 of the bottle in the crankcase you have to change the oil shortly after. what gets me is that a while back while cleaning the TB on the engine i looked inside the intake manifold through the TB and the inside of the intake manifold was oily and full of crud and deposits. now what i want to know is how can i use seafoam to remove a majority of that gunk out and what is the most effective method of remedying this? also how can i get the product into the cyl head evenly into all cylinders?? 
thanks


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuB_MaNG* »_here ya go!
btw i followed the exact DIY above in usin the fpr line
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7n3HAUy3eY

Try this.
You could remove your intake manifold and clean it out when it's off the car?


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
Try this.
You could remove your intake manifold and clean it out when it's off the car?

so theres a better chance of me getting all the crap out of the intake manifold when its taken off of the motor? isnt there a way to get some in there and cleaned up with out removing it. also if you seafoam your car will it throw a CEL or harm the O2 sensors??


_Modified by GTI 20th AE #1421 at 10:44 AM 8-10-2008_


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (GTI 20th AE #1421)*

anyone have any ideas??


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (GTI 20th AE #1421)*

does anyone have any idea how to get all the gunk out of the intake manifold with out having to remove it and using Seafoam?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (GTI 20th AE #1421)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI 20th AE #1421* »_does anyone have any idea how to get all the gunk out of the intake manifold with out having to remove it and using Seafoam?

Umm... how dirty is your intake getting?
at most it might get a think coat of oil blowby from the crankcase vent, right?


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (blkaudicq)*

correct, but my jetta only has 69,4xx miles and it seens way to dirty


----------



## NC-Grayson (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (GTI 20th AE #1421)*

bump b/c we have the same last name OP!


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

Bump!!!


Just wanted to let everyone know that I recently seafoamed my car and it has done wonders. Last week, I got on my car and it felt uber slow, had vibrations in the steering wheel, and quite frankly pissed me off. Due to this, I went out and got a can of seafoam and added it to my fuel tank, oil crankcase, and vacuum line. After 100 miles or so, I changed the oil and fuel filter. 

my car has never felt so SMOOTH in its life. No vibrations in the steering wheel, smooth smooth drive ability, awesome performance, and GREAT mpg!!! On my route today, which is 10 miles city, 15 highway, combined 25 miles, I averaged 35.5 mpg!!!! yes, i drove like a grandma, but I did the speed limit in the city and 5 over on the highway, which is what I usually do. 

If you havent added the seafoam regimen to your annual maintenance, I strongly suggest you do so!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

I did it with before my oil change this past weekend.

It go rid of so much carbon in my exhaust I have to tighten the clamps to fix the leaks. lol.


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

*Smokescreen*

Ahhh, smokescreen!:laugh:

I didn't sit and rev the crap out of it though, just did a lap around the hood.


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

and heres what it looks like with a video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7n3HAUy3eY


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

after sucking up all the seafoam, do you continue to rev the engine until the smoke stops pouring out, with the vacuum hose still disconnected? i was a little unsure while doing it, so i stopped shortly after all the seafoam was sucked through the FPR line, even though the smoke coming out was still kindaa thick...did i **** it up? :thumbup: :thumbdown:? :facepalm:


----------

